# Vimy Ridge



## zerhash (24 Oct 2004)

Hey troops,
I am currently on vacation and i just got out of france.

i would just like to recomend checking out the vimmy ridge. it has a huge memorial statue which has tons of concrete and is really something to see.

not to meantion all the anti tank ruts and the infinate divates of the artys are surprising to see

they still have most of the area blocked off to UXO's but its still touching for any canadian to check out. you can also see the trenches etc

a good site for anyone visiting france

let me know what you think

Sapper Richmond
CHIMO!


(Edited by M. O'Leary to correct spelling in title.)


----------



## pbi (24 Oct 2004)

Thanks Zerhash. I have heard that the Vimy Memorial, and the Beaumont Hamel Memorial (Royal Newfoundland Regiment) are the two most moving Canadian war monuments that exist. Any other opinions? Cheers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Oct 2004)

The Vimy Memorial - http://regimentalrogue.com/papers/vimy_memorial.htm Comments and photos following a visit in 2000.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Oct 2004)

Perhaps the most infamous visitor to the Vimy Memorial was this gentleman - anyone care to name him?  He is in the trenchcoat at far left.  Hint - he served in the German Army in World War One.  This photo was taken at the Vimy Memorial - the Canadian front line is visible in the foreground.


----------



## Alex252 (24 Oct 2004)

It looks like good 'ol Adolf, what do i win?


----------



## zerhash (10 Nov 2004)

hrmm interesting pic

well i can say hands down that vimmy was the most moving thing i saw in all of europe, and i saw a lot of art


----------



## Freedom_Rider (10 Nov 2004)

Both my grandfathers were at Vimy Ridge.
One with the CEF and the other with the Brits.


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Nov 2004)

I took the opportunity while I was in Europe once to go and visit Vimy.  As zerhash says its a particularly moving site and sight.  

Vimy Ridge is also one of the most deceiving pieces of ground I have seen.  When you drive along the autoroute from west to east, south of the ridge the land appears dead flat, a few hillocks.  

You turn off the autoroute and head north towards the ridge and there is still no sense of change, no sense of a ridge.

You enter the preserved battlefield area an you are in amongst cemeteries, shell holes, trenches and trees.  Amongst the trees you finally become aware of a slight rise, I dont recall it taking much more than 10 minutes to walk from the foot of the rise to the top.  I found it incredible that that little patch of ground took 2 years to cross.  The other thing that struck me was just how close opposing trenches were.  It seemed as if they were only 5-10 yards apart in places, there were no straight lines and in some places the German and Canadian trenches connected.  The prospect of living there under fire..... could not have been fun.

But the top of the ridge, where the monument lies, until you see it for yourself I don't think you can appreciate how tactically important that ridge was.  From ground level at the top of the ridge the horizon suddenly seemed to become a 50 mile horizon.  You could see all the towns, coalmines and bings(coal mine debris) sticking up for miles around on a flat plain.

If you get a chance to see it follow zerhash's advice.  It moves.


----------



## zerhash (11 Nov 2004)

when i get my pics developed ill post them up

The mine string is everywhere closing off areas... however there are sheep and cattle roaming freely in the mine fields.
The UXOs still have not been completely cleared either.

My buddy somehow managed to trip over the minestring and fall into the mine field. I was going to prod him out but he stood up too soon. Heh lucky him

Spr. Richmond
CHIMO!


----------



## Gryphon (11 Nov 2004)

If you take a gander at the other Vimy Ridge topic, then you'll see the pictures that I took this summer while i was there..

I would LOVE to work there one summer!

Lest we forget

http://army.ca/forums/threads/22321.0.html

or for the direct link

http://community.webshots.com/album/197823745QcjEpY


----------



## Johnny Canuck (13 Nov 2004)

The 40 metre high   Vimy memorial is one of eight Cdn monuments erected along the western front. It was made from 6000 tons of Yugoslavian stone and   completed in 1936. 

Meanwhile, Canada's National War Memorial in Ottawa was also nearing completion. Shipped to Canada from England, it was erected in 1939, with official dedication in May. 

It is interesting to note that even as memorials to the horrific slaughter and sacrifice of the "war to end all wars" were being created, the dark clouds of another world war were already gathering.


----------



## zerhash (14 Nov 2004)

it seems like there will always be a war on the horizon


----------



## HammertownArmyGuy (22 Nov 2004)

Vimy Ridge does stand as a moving memorial to all Candian soldiers who both fought and died to gain that strategic ridge.  Unfortunately the day that I was there it was quite hazy and was difficult to see the full distance that you could potentially see from the top, however even with the haze you could still see how strategically important it was.  Juno Beach and Dieppe are also good places to see in person because it shows you how exposed they really were when they were conducting the beach landings.  Some of the bunkers are still accessible (although "off limits") to get inside and see what the defenders could see.  Quite the experience.


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

ill have to do a tour of canadian military accomplishments


----------

